
The React digest – A hand-picked weekly selection of the best React JavaScript resources - mdekuijper
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/the-react-digest
======
ihsw
The sign-up page is largely worthless -- here is their first issue (from
today):

[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/the-react-
digest/archive/540...](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/the-react-
digest/archive/5400)

------
esamatti
There is also React.js Newsletter
[http://reactjsnewsletter.com](http://reactjsnewsletter.com)

------
vishaldpatel
Someone fill me in - is React now the accepted awesome way to build front ends
for single-page apps?

~~~
Bahamut
Not quite - looking forward to when more people start exploring Angular 2 and
seeing the things done wrong in React in comparison, it is looking like a
juggernaut of a library in many aspects.

React is the best relatively stable library/framework we have now though. I
would definitely recommend people to look into using it seriously if they had
a chance to start fresh, and have recommended it to people learning
development, as well as mentored some new developers in using it. Other than
some wonky API design in some areas, it is relatively simple to pick up and
use. The complexity gets shifted to app architecture, which is always
difficult for many developers to wrestle with.

~~~
abritinthebay
> seeing the things done wrong in React in comparison

Like...?

~~~
wereHamster
We can't know what's wrong yet. We'll see once people start using and
exploring alternative frameworks. It's arrogant to think that React did
_everything_ correct. Even in React itself we've seen some evolution
(React.createClass -> ES6 classes -> ?pure functions?).

~~~
abritinthebay
But that's not what the post said - it said wrong _in comparison_.

Also your class creation example is just talking about language semantics.
It'll never be a pure function (can't be - has to hold state) but it IS a pure
object under the hood.

